# 10 gallon project for a beginner



## w0rstn4m33v3r (Apr 11, 2012)

I'm planning on starting a 10g tank this summer when I have more time to give my attention to it.

My girlfriend already has the tank and filter, I _might_ need a heater for it, not 100% sure if she has one already or not. I would need to know what a decent size heater would be for a 10g tank (100w?).

I know for sure I want some sort of shrimp, I saw someone else had blue pearl shrimp and they look very interesting. I was also thinking of putting my betta in with them and eventually try to breed something, using my current 2.5g to keep the eggs (or would it be easier to add the male+female to the 2.5g and take them out once the eggs hatch?).

what is the usual limit on the amount of fish you can put in a 10g? and would 10g be too small for a Siamese Algae Eater?


----------



## Mr_Pat (Apr 13, 2010)

yeah forget the algae eater they actually grow fast ... i actually have 6 in my 90 i bought a lil while back as lil tiny things that are now hugggeee.. as far as shrimp with a betta the betta will try and eat baby shrimp.. adults might be ok. as long as you givethem a place to hide out. best bet is stick to tetras, small danios for 10 gallon tank


----------



## w0rstn4m33v3r (Apr 11, 2012)

yea, I forgot that the bettas like to go after the smaller shrimp, a friend of mine has some saltwater shrimp and I do really want to have a few freshwater, maybe I could keep the betta where he is and start the shrimp off in the 10g with some other non-aggressive types


----------



## Mr_Pat (Apr 13, 2010)

i'd recomend starting off with either ghost shrimp or the red cherry shrimp... ghost shrimp obviously the most inexpensive you can get i believe. the blue pearls are a variation of the red cherry < same shrimp diffrent color variation to my under standing> the cherry shrimp seem to be a little more tolerable of temprature and water conditions.. i do recomend going with a planted tank if you do shrmp as they eat algae and what not off the plant leaves as part of their diet.


----------



## w0rstn4m33v3r (Apr 11, 2012)

yea, I have 'lucky bamboo' (can't ever remember the real name) that I always wanted to start a tank around, I would definitely need more ideas for plant types though


----------



## w0rstn4m33v3r (Apr 11, 2012)

jccaclimber said:


> If you want to avoid a heater (but do air condition your place in the summer) you could get a small group of white clouds (Tanichthys micagemmae, not Tanichthys albonubes).
> Note, white cloud minnows are ok, white cloud mountain minnows (see scientific names in previous sentence) would get a bit too big.


could be a possibility, I do like a lot of the different tropical fish, and I know I definitely want ghost shrimp, or some type of shrimp in general, so anything that would be comfortable around 72-82 degrees would work


----------



## z1200 (Jan 26, 2012)

w0rstn4m33v3r said:


> yea, I have 'lucky bamboo' (can't ever remember the real name) that I always wanted to start a tank around, I would definitely need more ideas for plant types though


I hate to rain on anyones parade, but "lucky bamboo" is actually non- aquatic. I wanted some one time, but luckily decided against it. I would recommend hygrophilia difformis.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Yes sad to say lucky bamboo is non aquatic.its a Dracaena species,I believe in the same family as ribbon plants,also sold as aquatic and are not.Theres plenty of nice live plants easy to grow.Depending on your lighting you can get some either very easy more lower light plants,java moss java fern cryps(some,not all)wisteria,chain swords and such to higher light plants like blyxa japonica rotala rotundifolia ludwigias and such.Many different types out there and alot of them look awesome if cared for properly.

Also i would never suggest getting any fish and breeding them in a 2.5,its too hard to keep water quality up.The minimum spawning tank I suggest is ten gallons,and thats only for the first few weeks.ALWAYS research the fish your interested in spawning before buying any to try because in some instances you will bite off way more than you can chew(bettas for example)


----------

